# Madison county



## BIG HUNT (Oct 15, 2010)

WHAT DID YOU SEE OPENING DAY OF GUN SEASON?


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 16, 2010)

I hunt on the Madison & Franklin Co. line. 
We saw a few young bucks & some does. No shooters.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 17, 2010)

i saw nuthin. huntin partner got busted by 2 does bought 9:30


----------



## Hunk (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw 29 deer, only one little 6 point buck and a few spikes but a lot of deer. only saw 3 weekend of blackpowder. Hunt Sat night and Sunday morning and hopefully will see buckzilla!


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 21, 2010)

Hunk said:


> I saw 29 deer, only one little 6 point buck and a few spikes but a lot of deer. only saw 3 weekend of blackpowder. Hunt Sat night and Sunday morning and hopefully will see buckzilla!


 Bill! Didn't know you hunted so close! Hope you get a good one!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 22, 2010)

saw a 5 pt thursday morning around 9:45 just crusing


----------



## IBW (Oct 27, 2010)

Hunt Madison Co.: close to Broad River : 3 days of hunting with last in field 10-24-10.  3 or 4 small does all less than 80 or 90 lbs I guess and most with yearlings including one with clearly visible spots that maybe 25 to 30 lbs.  My redbone mix bigger than most yearlings.  This hunter seeing no scraps of any size nor rubs of tree's greater than maybe 1 inch.  Acorns just now dropping in many areas. No bucks.  Hopefully cold weather will change this.


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 28, 2010)

We hunt our farm in Madison county off hwy 191 deer are moving at night for the most part.I know this because everynight we leave the shop the freaking back pasture is full of them!! But we have taken in 47 nice bucks so far in our taxidermy shop from Madison,Oglethrope,Jackson,Franklin and Clarke counties. So far 4 have scored over 125 with the others being in the 80 to 110 range. So its beginning!!


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 29, 2010)

Well deer are moving today!  Saw 4 does in the woods and then 6 on my way home from club along with a little 6pt.  Be in the woods on the am guys and gals. I will be.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

what did ya'll see this weekend?


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2010)

Joe Moran said:


> Bill! Didn't know you hunted so close! Hope you get a good one!




Thanks Joe, yeah man I'm not far. I hunt near a couple of miles from the Ingles and Biscuit Express in Hull. You know where they are at?


----------



## CollinsK (Nov 2, 2010)

They are moving over here on the north side of Danielsville had 6 does in a field as I left our cow pasture tonight.


----------



## IBW (Nov 6, 2010)

*SLOW in woods*

Hunting 3 to 4 miles below Wildcat Bridge near Broad River.  Oaks did not produce well this year nor last year.  Seeing small greyhound size does and yearling with these small does.  Saw friend today that took 80 or 90 lb doe and those I saw today smaller than her.  Little rut sign but at least seeing a little beginning.  11-22-05 and week before seem to be when I have killed largest bucks and rut seems on where I hunt.  So maybe just slow.  In woods this morning 6:30AM and thought it got colder around 9 AM as wind kicked up at times.  At least birds were entertaining.  Also counted only 5 shots all day around property I hunt.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 9, 2010)

things are slow where we are as well. I hunted from Sat PM until this morning and saw 14 deer, mostly small bucks. we did see a monster buck on the way to Jeff's Taxidermy on Sanford Road chasing a doe... makes me wonder if the does are starting to go into heat and are hiding so we are seeing less deer until the chasing starts. thoughts?


----------



## IBW (Nov 11, 2010)

*Morning hunt*

Morning hunt or should I say morning viewing of birds-nice leaf color-squirrels-several small does again and may have seen same one more than once.  No does running.  Small buck with spikes.  Some scrapes and one area found 2 to 3 inch tree rubs that fresh but one area where found about 600 yds away show no use.  Deer dropping in honey suckle but most size of MM regular candy and maybe some size of MM Peanut.  Maybe better this weekend.  Anyone else seeing more ?


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 12, 2010)

I hunted all day today in between hull and Ila. Saw nothing other than pretty leaves& 2 does  run across the road from me on the way in this morning. My cousin did take a monster buck off the property LAST friday 11/5 it was 200 ish pound 9 point scoring 136. Greg's Meat processing said it was the biggest deer they've processed so far this year.


----------



## IBW (Nov 14, 2010)

*small deer*

Hunted 11-13-10 : does and yearlings mainly and they did not seem nervous-looking around etc.   Saw very small high basket maybe 4 or 3 pointed with group and did not seem to be interested in does.  What saw was probably this same group off and on all morning.  Some more scrapes I found on way out.  Hope others doing better than I.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 16, 2010)

okay, I hunted Sat PM-Tuesday PM and Thursday PM through Sunday AM and saw 30 deer over those days. Really 8 bucks and 22 does. ended up taking 2 does at 120 and 110 lbs each. Saw some chasing on Sunday AM, 4 bucks on a doe but were 200 yards in the woods and no shot. Hunting was hit or miss, one hunt I saw 7, another zip. got skunked 4 hunts during that period. I think the does are going into heat, starting to hide and the bucks are going to find the few does they can find in heat. The two does I took were alone, I did see button bucks and yearling does alone. I think it's about to start in Madison County. Now is the time of the year to be in the woods.


----------



## IBW (Nov 21, 2010)

*Greyhound deer but no chasing where I am*

In stand today.  I was quite going in.  Lots of birds and woodpeckers all over today.  Hunting ridges 200 to 300 yds from Broad River.  4 or 5 small does with none over 80 or max 90 lbs and 2 very small gray deer.  No bucks.  Rubs seem not to be re-freshed and no real scrapes to speak of.  Largest deer I have killed in area killed by now in years gone by.  Last  year slow also.  Is there increased subsistence or proaching going on in northern MC on broad river ?  Maybe rut not in yet but strange last 2 years. Skunked this weekend.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 22, 2010)

I went down tot he club yesterday to get a couple of deer from the processor but didn't hunt. reports were deer were slim to be seen this weekend. Full moon may have them running at night. we've killed a couple of bucks that will push 125 or so and your tpical QDM 8 pointers but the numbers are down. I've seen 71 so far this year, usually see 120 or so with moderate hunting. We'll see... I'm going to go some this week and hope for the big buck to be seen.


----------



## IBW (Nov 29, 2010)

*Broad River area Madison County*

Hunting below wildcat bridge area on south side.  Scrapes and more rubs this weekend than 7 to 10 days ago.  Saw 2 small bucks : spike and spike with maybe 2 or 3 inch splits at tip on one horn only.  Neither in my view over 110 lbs.  Small does again and none over 80 or max 90 lbs. No real chasing.  Saw total 6 deer over 2 days hunting vs prior to last year would have seen twice or more that number.  Very few shots around me that morning and most seemed very distant.  Hope others doing well.  Local club up road noted slow season .  Hope others have done better.


----------



## Hunk (Dec 7, 2010)

Slow for us as well. sightings few and far between.


----------



## IBW (Dec 28, 2010)

*Broad River area*

Hunted Sunday in snow.  Hunted Saturday before snow.  Saw 3 small does.  My worse season seeing number of deer and saw more small deer this season than ever before ( hunted in MC since 1994  ).  No acorns and that may be it but honey suckle present.  Hope others had better season than I and wonder what is going on.  Several hunters meet Saturday at Gas station in Danielsville's that evening on leaving saw no deer that day either.  They were hunting off David Home's Road they noted.  Will try again this weekend.  Wonder if DNR thinks deer are down or not and if down why ?


----------

